# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  پرل چیست؟ (توضیحی بر برنامه نویسی پرل)

## white fox

پرل چیست؟
پرل یک زبان برنامه نویسی سطح بالا و همه منظوره میباشد که توسط لری وال نوشته شده است. 
در هر جایی که بتوان زبان های برنامه نویسی دیگری را بکار برد از پرل نیز میتوان استفاده کرد. 
پرل سر نام کلمات زیر است:  perl: Practical Extraction and Report Language  
پرل به طور غالب متاثر از زبان برنامه نویسی قدرتمند C میباشد و کمتر از آن متاثر از sed,awk  و شل یونیکس میباشد. 
پرل ایده آل برای کار با فایلهای متنی(ویرایش . تنظیم . مدیریت) و تنظیم و گزارشگیری از وظایف و همچنین کار های شبکه ای و کار با HTML و نمایش صفحات وب میباشد. 
البته فراموش نکنید که در موارد دیگری مثل system management tasks, database access , Graphical Programming , AI نیز کاربرد دارد. 

آیا یادگیری پرل سخت است؟ 
خیر.پرل زبانی آسان برای شروع به یادگیری برنامه نویسی است و اگر شما سابقه برنامه نویسی با C یا sed , awk و یا حتی سابقه کار با BASIC را دارید نیمی از راه را رفته اید. 
یادگیری پرل مانند اقیانوسی است که عمق کمی دارد که برای یادگیری کار را راحت میکند اما اگر بخواهید یک برنامه واقعی کارا با پرل بنویسید باید کل این اقیانوس را سفر کرده باشید و این مستلزم سالها تلاش فراوان است. 
چیزی که یادگیری پرل را راحت میکند سابقه کار با سیستم عامل یونیکس است و همچنین تجربه کار با یک زبان برنامه نویسی دیگر . توانایی فهم قوانین دستورات و همچنین توانایی خواندن کد دیگران است. 

پرل زبانی مستقل از سکو میباشد. بدین معنا که شما میتوانید با اندکی تغییر در ساختار برنامه خود آنها را در سکوهای مختلف اجرا کنید. 
پرل هم اکنون در سکوهای: یونیکس (لینوکس . سولاریس . Free BSD و ...) . مکینتاش و همچنین ویندوز اجرا میشود. 

نکته کوچکی که میتوان به آن اشاره کرد این است که نام این زبان برنامه نویسی perl است و همچنین نام مفسر این زبان نیز perl است و به عنوان مثال مانند زبان C که کامپایلر های مختلفی دارد نمیباشد پس این دو را اشتباه نگیرید. 


چرا برای برنامه نویسی از پرل استفاده میکنیم؟ چرا C نه؟ 
۱:اولین دلیل این است که از سی خوشمان نمی آید!!! سی نسبت به پرل خیلی دست و پاگیرتر است و حجم کدنویسی آن بیشتر از پرل است. 
۲:همیشه بیشتر از یک راه برای انجام کاری در پرل است! 
۳:همیشه منابع آنلاین بزرگ و آماده ای وجود دارد که بتوان با استفاده از راهنمایی آنها کار را پیش برد. همیشه شما کدی برای حل مشکلتان در اینترنت پیدا خواهید کرد. پس چرا باید دوباره چرخ را اختراع کرد؟؟؟!!!! 
 ۴:پرل زبانی مفسر دار است و برعکس زبانهای کامپایلر دار وقتی برای کامپایل کردن اون تلف نمیکنید. 
۵:پرل به معنای واقعی زبانی مستقل از سکو است و برای این که آن را در سکوهای مختلف مورد استفاده قرار دهیم دچار دردسر نمیشویم ولی در سی شما کامپایلر های مختلفی دارید و بازهم باید اندکی تغییرات در ساختار برنامه بدهید. 
۶ : از آنجاییکه پرل نسبت به سی دسترسی مستقیم به حافظه ندارد. بنابراین خطاهای buffer overflow کمتری شاهد هستیم. 
۷:پرل Open Source است اما C نه. 
و غیره... 
 :wink:
==============================================
این مطلب بیشتر نظرات شخصی خود من هست و اندکی از faq خود پرل استفاده شده است. پس اگر نقصی هست که حتما اینطور است خودتون ببخشید و گوشزد کنید.

برای اینکه اطلاعات براستی بیشتر و صحیحتری پیدا کنید پیشنهاد میکنم که FAQ پرل را بخوانید. برا خواندن این لیست به سایت زیر مراجعه کنید.
www.perlmonks.com
این سایت براستی بهترن سایت در ضمینه پرل است در آن همه چیز پیدا میشود.. :lol:

----------


## sunboy

نقش پرل رو برای نوشتن  برنامه های خطر ناک   همچنین  exploit  چه طوری می بینید

راستی نگاه یه هکر به پرل چیه  ؟


مرسی  :oops:

----------


## white fox

ببینید...من قبلا هم گفتم برای یک هکر حرفه ای دونستن پرل الزامی است(حداقلش بتونه کدها رو بخونه)
همونطوری که اریک ریموند(هکر و منتقد دنیای IT & Open Source ) گفته  برای هکر شدن باید به 5 زبان C , Java, perl , lisp ,python آشنا بود. چون هر کدوم از اینها رویکرد متفاوتی به دنیای برنامه نویسی هستند.

پرل به واسطه اینکه در برنامه هایی که حجم کمی دارند با سرعت خیلی زیادی اجرا میشوند و امکانات بسیار خوبی برای برنامه نویسی شبکه داره در نوشتن برنامه های هکری کاربرد داره. البته میگم هیچوقت یک هکر نمیاد برای نوشتن برنامه های تروجان خودش به طور کامل از پرل استفاده کنه بلکه میاد با استفاده از پرل قسمت های مختلف برنامه ای که نوشته رو به هم میچسبونه.
و همینطور در exploit ها من اکسپلویت هایی که دیدم اغلب حجم خیلی کمی داشتن و برای پرل این خیلی خوبه.
تا اونجایی که من دیدم(من خیلی کم تجربه دارما...ادعا نشه اصلا :mrgreen: ) اکسپلویت ها یا با C نوشته شده اند یا با پرل .

خوب زیاده گویی کردم.
در مجموع دوست عزیز از اونجایی که من خودم در پرل هیچم...و کارهای بسیاری باید انجام بدم تا یک برنامه نویس خبره بشم نمیتونم دلایل واقعا قانع کننده ای فعلا  برات بیارم..متاسفم.
اما از یک چیز خاطر جمع باش که حتما برای هکر شدن به پرل احتیاج پیدا میکنی....اگه یه سر به سایت ها و فروم های مختلف هکری بزنی...هر جا که سوال شده بهترین زبان برای هکر ها چیست...یکی از گزینه ها بی چون و چرا پرل هست. :evil2: 
https://forum.hackinthebox.org/viewtopic.php?t=2742

----------


## sunboy

خیلی ممنون  white fox  جان من دارم می رم ه یاد بگیرم   :oops:

----------

